# Essential Oil Overload! What should I make?



## jadelilly (Oct 22, 2014)

I just bought a TON of essential oils (yay!!!) and now I'm totally overwhelmed on how to play with them! 
I know I want to make some diffuser blends, some blends for body butters and perfumes, and also some for uses like stretch marks, sinus, relax, etc. 
If I share a list of what I got, would you lovely, amazing people be able to help me with some blending ideas? I know there are threads on blending (and I have read them) just it would be so helpful to get some ideas with the ones I have. 
Also, how do you play with scents? Do they need time to mix well or can I make a small blend, smell it, change as needed, etc.? 

Thank you!!!! So excited to start blending these!!!!


----------



## lsg (Oct 22, 2014)

Join the following forum.  They have a lot of blending ideas available to members.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=ee9312a3c4fb953433747ccefd0ad1e5


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 22, 2014)

:thumbdown: Do not use a set formula like my friend did! That will result in a overall waste of essential oils (a part of me still wants to kill that person). 

Instead, use a drop by drop method where you start off with a drop of each EO you want to use. Then add more of whatever EO you want to balance out the scent. You can also utilize q-tips to help with blending ideas by adding a drop of EO to each one (another poster mentioned this as well as my friend). Lastly, keep the recipe simple as many EOs (i.e.: lavender and tea tree) tend to have similar functions.

You may as well post a list of your EOs so that people can start posting the suggestions.  Have fun, by the way.


----------



## jadelilly (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks! I'll do the drop by drop thing then...def don't want to waste! 

ok so my list...
Lavender
Sweet Orange
Bergamot
Litsea
Mandarin
Lime
Cassia
Sweet Fennel
Star Anise
Geranium
Ylang Ylang
Neroli
Rose
Cedarwood (atlas)
Clary Sage
Clove
Rosemary
Spearmint
Peppermint
Lemongrass
Lemon
Tea Tree
Tea Tree Lemon
Eucalyptus
Carrot Seed
Helichrysym
frankinsense
Myrr
light patchouli
palmarosa
labdanum
tangerine
turmeric
yarrow
blood orange
tangerine
citronella

I know some of these (many of these) smell terrible and I didn't get them for scent. 

Any ideas would be great! I have already done and fallen in love with lavender + peppermint + eucalyptus + Lemon and Lavender  + Lemon  and also Ylang Ylang + Neroli + Geranium + Rose
I've tried ylang ylang and patchouli but the patchouli isn't very nice in there (I had a patchouli FO that I loved...don't like the eo much though) 
Thanks!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow, that is a great list!

If you don't care for patchouli, use it very sparingly - say 10% of your total blend and it will add depth without overpowering it.

I do the drop method but use small perfume vials - you can get them at many fragrance and soap suppliers.  I save the vials for reference.

Also, do some research about maximum safe use rates.  Typically 1% for a leave on product (even less if it's on the face) or 3% for soap is recommended.  Essential oils also have medicinal properties and some can be irritants.  Due diligence about safety is essential before using them.  It's hard to go overboard with citrus and lavender.  However, EOs like mint, clove, and cassia can be irritating in higher% and clary sage should be used with a light hand.


----------



## jade-15 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well...
I had a large reply here but managed to close the window.  *cranky face*

This is the website I started out with:
http://www.aromaweb.com/

I like the explanation about top/middle/base notes, and putting things into groups (citrus/florals/spices etc) and which groups tend to go well together.
I also like their diffuser blends - heaps listed, but I usually don't have all the oils (I only buy cheap ones because I use them in soap... so I don't have frankincense/chamomile etc.)  But I do read their suggestions and then mix and match with what I have - for instance, my sleep diffuser blend is lavender, cedarwood, bergamot and patchouli.
I also note down blends that sound good when I read them in blogs or on the forum.  I keep this in my soaping folder and refer to it when I need inspiration.

If I am trying out a new blend or just playing, I go drop by drop into an amber bottle and smell and adjust... when I either think I'm happy with it, or think I'm done with it, I put the lid on and come back the next day.  I think they do change over the day, but also my nose needs a break from the scents so I can smell things properly!  On that note, blend in a well-ventilated room (I usually turn the ceiling fan on) and I find it best to smell the way you would in a lab (the 'wafting techniqute')... I get headaches really quickly.
http://www.labmanager.com/lab-healt...al-the-wafting-technique?fw1pk=2#.VEmGY_ldVvA

Some blends I like:

2 lavender, 1 cedarwood, 1 lime, 1 rosemary
Grapefruit, orange, litsea, cedarwood and lavender (for a  pink salt blend)
4 lemon, 4 lime, 2 litsea & 1 grapefruit
Equal parts rosemary, eucalyptus and peppermint (good in a diffuser)
1.5 eucalyptus, 1 lemongrass
3 lemon, 1 rosemary

Have fun!


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 23, 2014)

I like how litsea and the 5x orange smells (reminded me of fruity pebbles). I also like:

1. Lavender and rosemary smells nice and herbal, plus is a great combo for the hair.
2. Lavender and tea tree is good for the face (adding lemon eo just smells good).
3. Frank, myrrh, and maybe patchouli (try one drop of it)
4. Palmarosa, patchouli, and lime
5. Bergomot, lime, and either tea tree or patchouli

Definitely look up EO safety as mentioned, but also look for information on notes (top, middle, and base notes) and scent types (woody, citrus, spicy). I know that almost any citrus scent will blend well with each other (you may end up making a harmonious combo called an accord) and spicy EOs like clove and fennel tend to blend well with citrus EOs.

Lastly, hold on to the patchouli as it improves with age. I still have a bottle from 7 years ago that is a divine treat to use.


----------

